# Any idea on part#'s



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a Kohler product I need to find a rebuild kit for it. 

Thanks


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

kohler k-305 valve if before 2009
k-11748 if newer than 2009
GP500520 cartridge
GP77759 cap
1081410 diverter if newer than 2009
89773 diverter if before 2009


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

its on backorder at Kohler's factory and 3 weeks for delivery... LOL


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace it with a and be a hero


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it with a and be a hero


I really want but it's backed up against the kitchen and the landlord isn't really interested in doing it the way we all would want to. 

In going to try and get parts first and see how it goes. 

Thanks again


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it with a and be a hero


Man ... leaving me in suspense. Did your fingers forget how to type Moentrol or have you switched to something else and are ashamed to say? Lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> I really want but it's backed up against the kitchen and the landlord isn't really interested in doing it the way we all would want to.
> 
> In going to try and get parts first and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again


Good luck... I have replaced those valve within the opening u have there..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

They even make it gold


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

hillside said:


> they even make it gold


 24kt?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it with a and be a hero


Replace it with a what??????i have no idea what faucet RJ is telling him to replace it with:whistling2:anybody else care to guess???lolololo


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MOENTROLMOENTROLMOENTROL...in fact, I'm installing one this week.. after I replaced the pos Delta 2 years ago in same house in other bath...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> 24kt?


U know it


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> its on backorder at Kohler's factory and 3 weeks for delivery... LOL


I have all but the diverter in my Kohler parts box.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why do you guys bash kohler? i bet moen, delta, grohe, and all of the other oddballs warranty and dont ship it free in a couple of days. good luck with that.:whistling2:in my opinion, they are better than most. buy it at your supply house and bill it and re stock your inventory with the free part when it comes in to you


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why do you guys bash kohler? i bet moen, delta, grohe, and all of the other oddballs warranty and dont ship it free in a couple of days. good luck with that.:whistling2:in my opinion, they are better than most. buy it at your supply house and bill it and re stock your inventory with the free part when it comes in to you


Lately, Moen and Kohler have been shipping parts to me instead of the customer. 

I like it cause I can schedule the work on my terms. If I use parts then the shipped parts become mine.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> MOENTROLMOENTROLMOENTROL...in fact, I'm installing one this week.. after I replaced the pos Delta 2 years ago in same house in other bath...


Anybody seen the old Burt Reynolds movie "the longest yard"? Instead of them saying mean machine mean machine mean machine,RJ says moentrol moentrol moentrol lolololo:laughing:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why do you guys bash kohler? i bet moen, delta, grohe, and all of the other oddballs warranty and dont ship it free in a couple of days. good luck with that.:whistling2:in my opinion, they are better than most. buy it at your supply house and bill it and re stock your inventory with the free part when it comes in to you


Moen ships ground free & the parts


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why do you guys bash kohler? i bet moen, delta, grohe, and all of the other oddballs warranty and dont ship it free in a couple of days. good luck with that.:whistling2:in my opinion, they are better than most. buy it at your supply house and bill it and re stock your inventory with the free part when it comes in to you


What I don't like about Kohler is that they have reinvented the mousetrap so many times they haven't come close to standardizing parts...

Why should a company have several hundred different stems, a hundred flappers, another bunch of flush valve, craploads of fill valves...:blink:

I have to tell you when I look in a customers toilet and see some gawd owful mongrel part I'm like "Oh Crap! Why Me!" or, "There Goes My Day!":furious::furious:

I said, "Back ordered 3 weeks for a reason."
So many times I have found Kohler parts not being stocked at distributors or even the factory I've gotten used to that answer...

My experiences with Toto, Moen, Delta, & Symmons have all been much easier and those are brands that I would install over a Kohler any day...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Good luck... I have replaced those valve within the opening u have there..



Being able to do it from the front is what separates the boys from the men. I love a good challenge of doing it from the front.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it doesnt get any easier than repairing this one. its easier than a niedecken and those parts are in stock for me and easy money


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Being able to do it from the front is what separates the boys from the men. I love a good challenge of doing it from the front.


there is nothing like doing her from behind:yes:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

It's almost the same price to buy a whole 305 valve as it is to buy all the rebuild parts. That's why I do and then the valve body goes in the scrap pile.


----------

